# Salt spreader for lawn/garden tractor



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Does anyone know of a spreader that mounts to the back of a lawn/garden tractor? Something that would run off the 12 volt battery. If you had a tractor with a spreader on the back and a snowblower on the front you would only have to make ONE pass over a sidewalk and you would be done.

Sounds good on paper anyway.........


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I would look into an ATV spreader that would be a nice 12 volt, light weight spreader for your tractor. You could mount one of them bad boys on your tractor in a jiffy 

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...isplay?storeId=6970&productId=743096&R=743096


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Grassbusters, that looks nice. I wonder if it would rust out very fast since it doesn't look like it is made for salt. Anyone using such a spreader for salt?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Most of the bucket looks plastic, so I think you should get at least 2-3 years out of it (make sure you wash it) and at a price of 120.00 that cost you 40.00 bucks a year. It's your call


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

THis one may work, states it is for "Ice Melt"

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...129740000&cat=All+Terrain+Vehicle+Attachments


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Come to think of it a pull behind spreader may work better for you, and being a drop spreader you would not wast any material by shooting it in the lawn  You would have a precision counter attack on the ice


----------

